# CT scan - Parotid gland



## jemimah crescentia (May 15, 2012)

Hi:

Can anyone help me with the code for CT scan of parotid gland without contrast,

70490 is correct?

Thanks,
Dr.Jemimah Crescentia,CPC


----------



## srinivas r sajja (May 16, 2012)

I'd go with CT neck.


----------



## jemimah crescentia (May 16, 2012)

Thanks for confirming....


----------

